
Our customer hated our pricing plans. This is how we fixed it - secondmod
https://www.techinasia.com/talk/customer-hate-pricing-plan-how-fix
======
jaclaz
IMHO they hardly "fixed" anything.

Besides the (irrelevant but mathematically and financially incorrect) higher
price per unit of the "Medium" plan against the "Small" plan of 14.90 vs.
14.50 per user, they have only re-labeled Personal/Pro/Enterprise to
Small/Medium/Large, while:

1) Increasing "Small" by roughly 30% from 10 to 14.50

2) Leaving "Medium" as it was before

3) Lowering "Large" by roughly 50% from 25 to 12

So, if I hypothetically had 12 "Enterprise" users before, I paid 300 bucks,
and now with the same people I pay 600.

Nice "fix" for anyone in the 11-23 people range.

